# What scares you most about doing steroids, top 3



## MonkeyBusiness (Dec 2, 2018)

Question from PoB that rightly deserves its own thread.

I'm sure whether you're considering your first one or you're an experienced hand, shit still scares you. 

So top three - go


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 2, 2018)

The nasty looking skanks that I would put my dick in and how low my standards get.


----------



## Spongy (Dec 2, 2018)

pinning dirty gear

pinning incorrect gear (mislabeled)

Turning into a powerlifting ginger


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 2, 2018)

Hair loss...lmao..that’s about it!! But I’m female..a bit easier for us!


----------



## Jin (Dec 2, 2018)

Spongy said:


> pinning dirty gear
> 
> pinning incorrect gear (mislabeled)
> 
> Turning into a powerlifting ginger




If you stay stay in this game long enough, someday you might find a trusted source. 

Good luck!


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 2, 2018)

Mental/emotional sides

Heavy metals in the raws (even in good gear)

Blood pressure/lipid values


----------



## dk8594 (Dec 2, 2018)

I don't know if scared is the right word to use.  I think of it as risks that have been weighed and accepted.

Legal risk - for some of us, a felony conviction could mean loss of employment and the inability to to earn a living.
Reputational risk - not everyone differentiates between drug users who uses AAS and those who using recreational drugs.   
Health risk -  blood tests and a blood pressure cuff can't tell you everything and we're all vulnerable to not knowing what we don't know.


----------



## Uncle manny (Dec 2, 2018)

Hair loss...


----------



## German89 (Dec 2, 2018)

hair loss for me too.. other than that... meh. don't give a ****.. i'll die for this sh*t


----------



## RustyShackelford (Dec 2, 2018)

Hair loss is not a concern for me. I have plenty. 
I do get paranoid about catching a conviction especially with some with  the company I keep in the small
comunuty I live in 
getting released from a job that makes more that the local dr in my town.  
Always makes me anxious as a mfr.


----------



## HijackedMyself (Dec 2, 2018)

1: Death.
2: Life threatening disease.
3: Addiction.


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 2, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> I don't know if scared is the right word to use.  I think of it as risks that have been weighed and accepted.
> 
> Legal risk - for some of us, a felony conviction could mean loss of employment and the inability to to earn a living.
> Reputational risk - not everyone differentiates between drug users who uses AAS and those who using recreational drugs.
> Health risk -  blood tests and a blood pressure cuff can't tell you everything and we're all vulnerable to not knowing what we don't know.



I have to disagree with the term "scared" as well.  There is fear and there is danger.  Fear isn't real.  It's an emotion created by you in your head.  Danger is real, it's threat to you.  You can choose fear as reaction to danger, which does nothing for you.  Or you can recognize danger for the threat it is and take the steps to mitigate it accordingly.  

"Beware of the old man in a game where men die young"

dk8594 most closely describes the potential dangers that I also perceive with AAS use.


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 2, 2018)

Does anyone here know anybody that was busted for possession?  If so, what was the result?  It seems nearly impossible to get caught.  I dont think there is really any law enforcement that really cares about this stuff anymore. Lots of jacked cops at my gym.....


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 2, 2018)

not getting to big or ripped


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 2, 2018)

hahahaha im joking I just like when people say that..

1 legal problems
2 health problems
3 dealing with juicemonkeys


----------



## Jin (Dec 2, 2018)

Getting too big.


----------



## German89 (Dec 2, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> hahahaha im joking I just like when people say that..
> 
> 1 legal problems
> 2 health problems
> 3 dealing with juicemonkeys



"juicemonkey"?  what does that even mean?  a jackass thats all bro science?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 2, 2018)

German89 said:


> "juicemonkey"?  what does that even mean?  a jackass thats all bro science?


Its a Nj term


----------



## Viduus (Dec 2, 2018)

Copying this from the original thread...

- Acne bad enough I couldn’t hide what I was doing from the knowledgeable people around me
- Hitting a nerve
- Hematocrit issues since mine is high on trt and I fight high blood pressure


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 2, 2018)

Running out


----------



## Mythos (Dec 2, 2018)

My #1 concern is not recovering.

I'm surprised someone said mental sides.. If anything it makes me more emotionally stable with a feeling of well being.. 
Then again, Ive never used tren or or halo..


----------



## German89 (Dec 2, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> Its a Nj term



Lol, we use it too.
Juice monkey
Juice head
Roid head
Usually these are the assholes That give aas a horrible name.


----------



## NaiteLB (Dec 2, 2018)

Not even thinking about taking anything but it would probably be:
1. Testosterone shot down forever
2.Getting addict to it and feeling really depress when off cycle
3. Becoming really violent and hurting someone.


----------



## Mythos (Dec 2, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Does anyone here know anybody that was busted for possession?  If so, what was the result?  It seems nearly impossible to get caught.  I dont think there is really any law enforcement that really cares about this stuff anymore. Lots of jacked cops at my gym.....



Seems like all the news stories of people getting caught are guys who also got in to coke or other drugs and the steroid charges were tack ons after they got raided.. Or they were getting greedy and slinging too openly. I imagine angry spouses and exes probably get guys in trouble sometimes too. 

I feel like no city cop would waste their time trying to get a search warrant for a house for a personal user of a schedule 3 unless you were doing something else illegal too. Possession is a misdemeanor in my state too.


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 2, 2018)

Mythos said:


> Seems like all the news stories of people getting caught are guys who also got in to coke or other drugs and the steroid charges were tack ons after they got raided.. Or they were getting greedy and slinging too openly. I imagine angry spouses and exes probably get guys in trouble sometimes too.
> 
> I feel like no city cop would waste their time trying to get a search warrant for a house for a personal user of a schedule 3 unless you were doing something else illegal too. Possession is a misdemeanor in my state too.




That's about what I think. Maybe if they find out about my small supply of cannabis, they might grab my vials too ( weed is schedule 1 of course).  

The whole system pisses me off to no end.  It's my ****ing body.  There isnt a government on earth that has the right to tell me what to put in it.


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 2, 2018)

Mythos said:


> I'm surprised someone said mental sides.. If anything it makes me more emotionally stable with a feeling of well being..
> Then again, Ive never used tren or or halo..




You're surprised?  I cant believe it wasnt listed by more people. Hell, I had a buddy try and run tren and by the end of the first week he found himself laying in bed crying for no reason. Luckily he was running ace so he dropped it pretty quick from his system.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 2, 2018)

NaiteLB said:


> Not even thinking about taking anything but it would probably be:
> 1. Testosterone shot down forever
> 2.Getting addict to it and feeling really depress when off cycle
> 3. Becoming really violent and hurting someone.



Fortunately 2 of those 3 things don't happen except in after school specials.


----------



## Spongy (Dec 2, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Fortunately 2 of those 3 things don't happen except in after school specials.



brah, didn't you watch reefer madness?  Clear evidence the Cypionate ester takes human form, steals your woman, kicks your dog, slaps your momma, pegs you while you're sleeping, and incessantly flicks you in the nurtz while you're trying to work.  It's science breh.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Dec 2, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Does anyone here know anybody that was busted for possession?  If so, what was the result?  It seems nearly impossible to get caught.  I dont think there is really any law enforcement that really cares about this stuff anymore. Lots of jacked cops at my gym.....


i know a guy not too far from here who was “helping folks out” and bringing in gear. We know/knew a lot of the same people. After an 18 month investigation he got federal time because a buddy’s girlfriend rolled on him.  
Someone posted a link in here on a lab bust south of Shreveport. That’s not to far across the line from me. I didnt know anyone involved fortunately.


----------



## NaiteLB (Dec 2, 2018)

Spongy said:


> brah, didn't you watch reefer madness?  Clear evidence the Cypionate ester takes human form, steals your woman, kicks your dog, slaps your momma, pegs you while you're sleeping, and incessantly flicks you in the nurtz while you're trying to work.  It's science breh.


Wait, does that really happen ? No way i'm ever taking any of this stuff !!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 2, 2018)

Spongy said:


> brah, didn't you watch reefer madness?  Clear evidence the Cypionate ester takes human form, steals your woman, kicks your dog, slaps your momma, pegs you while you're sleeping, and incessantly flicks you in the nurtz while you're trying to work.  It's science breh.



I secretly watch while my cyp pegs the old lady.


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 2, 2018)

RustyShackelford said:


> i know a guy not too far from here who was “helping folks out” and bringing in gear. We know/knew a lot of the same people. After an 18 month investigation he got federal time because a buddy’s girlfriend rolled on him.
> Someone posted a link in here on a lab bust south of Shreveport. That’s not to far across the line from me. I didnt know anyone involved fortunately.



But that's distribution. Most all of us just possess for personal use. I imagine it's like a fine and community service.


----------



## Spongy (Dec 2, 2018)

I'm sure I have more than enough for some overzealous prosecutor to make the case for distribution...


----------



## RustyShackelford (Dec 2, 2018)

Spongy said:


> I'm sure I have more than enough for some overzealous prosecutor to make the case for distribution...



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 2, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> You're surprised?  I cant believe it wasnt listed by more people. Hell, I had a buddy try and run tren and by the end of the first week he found himself laying in bed crying for no reason. Luckily he was running ace so he dropped it pretty quick from his system.



He's got to have problems other than a week of tren ace bro.


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 2, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> He's got to have problems other than a week of tren ace bro.



Totally solid guy. He had a long history with AAS.  Tren was the only thing he ever had an issue with.


----------



## MonkeyBusiness (Dec 2, 2018)

Mythos said:


> Seems like all the news stories of people getting caught are guys who also got in to coke or other drugs and the steroid charges were tack ons after they got raided.. Or they were getting greedy and slinging too openly. I imagine angry spouses and exes probably get guys in trouble sometimes too.
> 
> I feel like no city cop would waste their time trying to get a search warrant for a house for a personal user of a schedule 3 unless you were doing something else illegal too. Possession is a misdemeanor in my state too.



Honestly makes me feel so much better.
Sounds like no one here knows anyone who was busted unless they were either dumb as a ****ing rock or dealing the shit...
Not planning on being in either category...


----------



## Jada (Dec 2, 2018)

Hair loss and high blood pressure


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Dec 2, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> I don't know if scared is the right word to use.  I think of it as risks that have been weighed and accepted.
> 
> Legal risk - for some of us, a felony conviction could mean loss of employment and the inability to to earn a living.
> Reputational risk - not everyone differentiates between drug users who uses AAS and those who using recreational drugs.
> Health risk -  blood tests and a blood pressure cuff can't tell you everything and we're all vulnerable to not knowing what we don't know.



Amen to this!!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Dec 2, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Copying this from the original thread...
> 
> - Acne bad enough I couldn’t hide what I was doing from the knowledgeable people around me
> - Hitting a nerve
> - Hematocrit issues since mine is high on trt and I fight high blood pressure



Yes sir brother,I’ve been battling getting my Hemocrit down on my TRT dose for the last 2 months much less doing a cycle I’m planning to do! Been going in twice a week for a month getting my blood work checked and if it’s to high I’ve been donating,but good new on that front I just had to donate twice in 3 months


----------



## Elivo (Dec 2, 2018)

Legal issues, but this is minor 

health risks

****ing up diet and training so I don’t get the most out of it


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 2, 2018)

Not once did I ever worry about legal shit ..lol


----------



## Elivo (Dec 3, 2018)

Random screens will always keep that part in the back of my mind. Even though I don’t think we even test for it, it’s still there


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 3, 2018)

Elivo said:


> Random screens will always keep that part in the back of my mind. Even though I don’t think we even test for it, it’s still there



screening for something that makes someone a better employee is highly illogical


----------



## Elivo (Dec 3, 2018)

I’m not a fan of random screening anyway. If an employee is doing their job and doing it well, leave them the hell alone, who cares if they decide to get a little stoned off work.

as long as it doesn’t affect their work who gives a shit.

and the aas thing Even more so, so the person wants to be big, oh no what ever can we do....****ers


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 3, 2018)

There was a local who got busted selling gear. He was somewhat of a local celebrity, pretty well known powerlifter, lifted at Arnold,. Dude was a real pos 
 Known for beating women, rumored rapist. Also was caught with cocain and mdma in his house when raided.


----------



## Jacob (Dec 18, 2018)

discussing hairloss


----------

